# Did you exercise today?



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I did! I walked and jogged 2 miles, took the stairs to the 8th floor at work and went back down them, fed and watered all the animals,and I spent over 3 hours this afternoon and evening cleaning the barn, stacking hay, and picking up the barnyard, which included packing cement blocks, pallets, lumber, and other heavy stuff. I feel so good! I'm also all stiff and my lower back is hurting (as usual), but it is such a good achy feeling, knowing I got so much done outside and got lots of exercise. I hope I burned plenty of calories. The good thing is that when I'm outside working like that, I'm not eating junk. And tonight I'm too tired to stay up and snack.  I'm weighing in tomorrow morning, so I'm hoping it helped take off a bit.

So, who exercised today and what did you do? I'd like to keep this thread going as kind of an accountability sounding board - I need it!


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Good job!

I moved an 8 cu ft wheelbarrow load of compost to the greenhouse and did other farm work. I'll be hunting with my Dad a little today, then maybe some firewood. 

Thanks for starting this. I need accountability. I'll be stuck with the treadmill and bike soon. It's so boring that I have a hard time sticking with it. If we get decent snow I'll be able to snowshoe and cross country ski.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

alot of walking and up and down steps yesterday, the bowflex tonight (i just do it three times a week).


----------



## Daddyof4 (Jan 5, 2004)

I excercised heavily yesterday. A lot of walking at work followed by a medium workout with heavy weights followed by Karate class whereupon we did heavy aerobics and stretching and a lot of punchs, jumps, and kicks. My wife and twin 13 year old sons are in the same class and we all spar together and with other students.

I don't usually work out on Fridays but will work out heavily with weights tomorrow and then a lot of yardwork.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

After yesterday's heavy workout, today I just did some stretches and pushups, working on my upper body strength and abs. I'm pretty tired, but am going to try to get in a little more exercise before bed. I hate getting started, but love the way I feel after I work out.  Gotta keep thinking about that!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

way to go guys and girls!!!!!!!! i did my bowflex yesterday and walked steps and just walked alot at work.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I got outside and dug in the garden today - dug potatoes and replanted the littles for next year's crop. Then I planted mums and weeded in the back door flower garden. I also finished cleaning up around the back door, including dragging the pallet to the pallet stack and raking up the rest of the wood scraps, etc. I filled a tub with potting soil and brought it in to plant to lettuce for the winter. I spent about a 1/2 hour walking the yard and barnyard picking up still more bale twine and other misc. I scattered more old hay (with lots of seeds) on bare spots in the pasture. Feed and watered all the animals, did housework, and doctored baby goats. I figure I got a good workout for about 4 hours.  It was nice and sunny out for most of that time, then clouded up some, but it was still really nice out for November. It feels good to know that I got my exercise AND made my place look nicer at the same time.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Both yesterday and today. I went deer hunting and walked about 10 miles between the 2 days, up and downs steep canyons. Boy did I get a workout!
We have 1 deer tag filled... 2 to go.

Kitty <--- filling the freezer to feed the family!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

good for you kitty-both for the exercise and the deer. not much luck here with the deer.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

DH got his deer yesterday. His calves and the back so his thighs are sore today after dragging the deer a mile back to the truck. I did firewood today.

Keep it up folks! It feels good (when it stops hurting)!


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

mare said:


> good for you kitty-both for the exercise and the deer. not much luck here with the deer.


We got lucky... it was 75* here today, and as warm yesterday, too. Crazy weather for mid-November! The deer just weren't moving much, but we managed to kick one out.

Tomorrow I go to work at the deer processing facility in the town closest to us. The owner came out today and asked if I'd like a job for the winter cleaning and wrapping meat (deer, elk...) and could I start tomorrow as he has almost a dozen deer already hanging in the cooler and not enough help! 

Kitty


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

It's up to 38* so I'm going to haul another half cord of firewood over and get it split and stacked.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Today's the last day this week that I'll do heavy work outside. I'll be shoveling a 10 x 10 x 2 pile of compacted aged manure that should have been spread a year ago. As After today I'll be on the treadmill. In comparison, I'll take the manure shoveling over the boring treadmill any day.


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

Took the boys swimming today. I swam laps and then did water aerobics with the kids.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good job, everyone! I haven't been on line a lot in the last week - got lots of exercise at work picking up extra hours and being on the run all night. Yesterday I took the day off and slept. Today I did housework for several hours and I'm doing a few pushups every day, starting to build my upper body strength. Gotta start somewhere. I started with one, and now I'm doing 3, tomorrow it'll be 4....aiming for 100.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been exercising at least a little most days. I'm still only getting in a few full pushups, but lots of sets of 10 "girly" pushups, so I'm improving my upper body strength. I can feel muscles I hadn't been using!

Today, along with pushups, I'm painting my extra bedroom/storage room, so I'm getting lots of stretching and climbing, and I go back to work tonight, so I'll be running for at least 8 hours and taking the stairs to the eighth floor.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm going to pick up the little piles of stuff left around the farm now. Instead of using the Hauler I'm going to use a bucket for the small things and the wheelbarrow for larger. It should take me at least an hour of non-stop bending and lugging.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good for you, Robin! I do that pretty often and I always count it as exercise.

Let's see...Monday morning, I walked/ran 2 miles on my way home from work, and did some pushups at home. That night, I took the stairs at work and stayed busy most of the night, lots of walking. Yesterday, I only walked/ran one mile, but I ran over 1/2 of it. Yay, me! I also spent about 5 hours shifting totes, moving boxes, and painting more of the ceiling and walls in the back room. I have to move stuff around in there, just to get ready to paint, so I get my exercise in, believe me! 

Today, I'm walking, doing pushups, and helping my ddil clean the rental house, plus I need to go get hay, so I'll probably be unloading the truck tonight. All that, and probably doing more painting.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, that WAS the plan, until I got flattened by a bad migraine. Now here it is 2 days later, and I STILL have a migraine. I haven't done much of anything. I am doing my pushups - they are fast and easy to do - and doing some stretches for my back and my hamstrings, but I haven't gone out and done a good cardio workout in a few days.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

havent exercised for awhile--things are still flaring up for me and i dont know if it will make it worse or not--been thinking about doing it though (too bad that doesnt count)


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Let's see...Monday morning, I walked/ran 2 miles on my way home from work, and did some pushups at home. That night, I took the stairs at work and stayed busy most of the night, lots of walking. Yesterday, I only walked/ran one mile, but I ran over 1/2 of it. Yay, me! I also spent about 5 hours shifting totes, moving boxes, and painting more of the ceiling and walls in the back room. I have to move stuff around in there, just to get ready to paint, so I get my exercise in, believe me!
> 
> Today, I'm walking, doing pushups, and helping my ddil clean the rental house, plus I need to go get hay, so I'll probably be unloading the truck tonight. All that, and probably doing more painting.


wow! Good job! I had people in and out of the house all day between school board, writing and farming. I need to make up for it tomorrow. There isn't any heavy work left so I'm going to have to hit the treadmill until we get enough snow to cross country ski and snowshoe.


----------

